# Electric step Hymer 584 not working



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Just bought 1995 b584. Previous owner didnt use step since had problems with it and became frustrated. I gave it good clean and blasted with WD40 all mechanism. It started to work intermittently and then following day worked properly once but since then not again. Control panel is indicating good voltage(but l batt only 90Ah and old).Any suggestions? Its due in at Hambilton Eng late Dec but im trying to get little issue s out of way prior to habitation check.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

A gentle tap with a hammer works for me. :wink:


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

tried this during initial cleaning and found not to be successful, but will try again.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Got mine to work a couple of weeks ago by removing the spade grip and lightly emery-clothing the contacts. Worked a treat ever since.
Norman.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Unbolt the motor from the step and then operate the switch to see 
if the motor is operating OK with no "load" to move. 

If the motor is OK then then check the step - it will probably be stiff. You need to clean & lubricate the pivot points - don't overtighten the nuts - they will make the step stiff and therefore overload the motor. 

Make sure you keep the mechanism clear of mud etc thrown up from the road wheels.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had this problem on our 584 back in the summer. Not being very mechanically minded, we had it checked out at a local repairer who were Omnistor agents.

It was the motor choked up with carbon and dust, it was cleaned and had new brushes and has been fine since. 

Regards


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks everybody will try each of the suggestions put foward and post outcomes


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Electric Step problems*

Give it a good spray of ACF-50 or Corosion block.

Happy Travels

dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Electric Step problems*



Hymie said:


> Give it a good spray of ACF-50 or Corosion block.
> 
> Happy Travels
> 
> dave


Hi Dave,

Is ACF-50 any different than WD40 then? Sounds very similar but it's a lot more expensive.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

hymie

That ACF50 looks quite good. 32oz is a bit big though, can you get it in fluid form any smaller?

Ian


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

The most common problem is a faulty rocker switch

Phil J


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

will check, i presume continuity check through switch will clarify?


----------



## teapackets (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, we had a problem with out '95 B544 step. What was happenning (we think) was that the motor was 'running' up the cog quadrant, then getting stuck at the end so it couldn't 'run' back down. Too many years of users giving the rocker switch that extra little rock!!! My husband fixed it by tying with cable ties a small block of plastic to stop the motor running right up to the top of the quadrant.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

WD40 may free it up but will not keep it free for that you need something like chain lube.

joe


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

You can buy either in an aerosol can - recommended for use on electrics especially.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Electric Step Hymer B584*

Had hymer in for habitation check and new bed gas struts. Took it to Hambilton Engineering in preston. Did very thorough job and being a newbie to Motorhomes found it very informative.

The outcome of the step problem is the motors with time become faulty and despite removing its only when underload that there faults occur. I am going to remove and clean and service best I can but at present its a tap with the hammer to get it started.

As well the motor (available direct from hymer very expensive £250.00 at least) the attached gearbox is enclosed and fastened by rivets making it unserviceable - unless you drill rivets out - might try this to see if gears are source of problem.

I asked HE to quote me for repair, werent optimistic about getting motor from hymer (1995) so they recommended omnistep double to be fitted.

So watch this space for outcome.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

WD 40 is great for penatrating joints and freeing up tight pivots but it's very thin and will soon wash out.
ACF50 is a different beast altogether. I use it to winter protect my motorbike. It sprays very thin and runny and then sets like wax.

So best is to use WD40 to free up joints and then use the ACF50 to seal and protect.

And it's worth getting a big tin as you can use to to protect underbody components from the salt and rain!


----------

